# Another one safe!



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Over the past few days, three people have teamed up to bring a little female who was abandoned in an Indianapolis apartment to Mary Palmer at Northcentral Maltese. Apparently the former owners moved out and left her behind. She seems to be fairly young and either has had puppies or has a false pregnancy as she's full of milk. She is also a bit on the large size (14 - 15 pounds when back at her full weight) so we're thinking Maltese mixed with something else.

I picked her up in Joliet IL and drove her to meet Mary in Wisconsin. We had a few minutes at the rest area waiting for Mary, and she just snuggled up on my lap and watched what was going on. She seemed a bit nervous, but calmed right down when I was talking to her and telling her she is safe now! She's a very sweet little one, and I can't believe anyone could be so heartless as to leave her behind. 

So, without further ado, here is Miss Belle!









She will make a wonderful, loving addition to someone's home!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww glad they were able to get her , how can someone be so cruel.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is really heart-breaking to hear such tragic stories of how people can be so heartless to these little babies. I can't describe my feelings when I read this.
Thank God there are enough people who care and make a difference. Thank you Maggie for your work for rescue. It helps to balance the awfulness in a small measure.
Miss Belle--having never seen you, we love you! Welcome to freedom. I will pray you find a good family soon. You are on your way.
Good work Maggie.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Bless you Maggie for volunteering to get her. My eyes welled up with tears I read of you snuggling her and whispering to her that she is safe now.....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, thank you for helping rescue her. How wonderful!! I think her life has turned around now!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I will never understand how someone can leave a dog ,just like that,makes you wonder,if there where any puppies,what did they do w/ them.
I hope they track those people down and prosecute.
Well it was a Christams miracle for Miss Belle ,that's for sure and her best present is coming,a furever home soon.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Maggie!!! Such a beautiful girl and so are you!!!
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Maggie you just brought sunshine into this girls life, she's going to have a wonderful new beginning.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you for saving this sweet little girl!! She's safe and warm now and will be able to live the rest of her life as a pampered little princess thanks to people like yourself and all the others who do so much for these precious souls.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

God bless you!!!!! Mary Palmer has done so much with rescues through the years...God bless her too!!!! 

May this little one find a super wonderful home who will treat her like the spoiled princess she deserves to be treated like...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so happy that she's safe, thanks to you.


----------

